# NBD Northern Ricky



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Just wanted to show off my new (old) bass. I picked it up today and couldn't be happier as I finally have a Northern guitar and it is a Rickenbacker bass copy. I have been wanting to get a rick bass copy for a while now and have looked for a Northern guitar of any type for years and just haven't found one until now. I didn't know that Northern had made Rickenbacker copies and couldn't find any online so I guess they are somewhat scarce. It works and sounds great and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks like fun!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Checker binding *drool*. Where'd you find that?


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I picked it up at Curries Music in Gravenhurst. Great store full of cool used and vintage gear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

Aww man. I want it! lol.
That is so cool!
Congrats!


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks. I haven't been this excited over a new acquisition in a long time.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

never come across one of those. Very cool


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

That is awesome! My first electric was a Northern strat. I would love to find one.
Is it a set neck??
Very cool


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Its a bolt on neck but it seems to stay in tune well and the sustain seems good from my initial tryout. The neck isn't overly beefy either which is a good thing for me.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Years ago I looked at a used Northern strat but turned it down as it was in rough cosmetic shape and they were asking top dollar for it. I have regretted it ever since. I figured I would just wait until another one showed up but now wish I had bought it as you don't see them very often and it was already relic'd...lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--enjoy!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Now get to work learning something off "2112!" Because what could be more Canadian than playing Rush on a Northern Rickenbacker copy?









You don't have to wear the silk kimono though


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I will get right on it! lol.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Love the Northern's.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

There is a twin to that one in a shop in bowmanville! I don't play bass but have always wanted this one for some reason!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

great score! Northerns are such cool guitars... I still hope to stumble on a maple on maple LP copy one day with the black maple leaf inlays...


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Shooter177 said:


> There is a twin to that one in a shop in bowmanville!


Is it a Northern? I have not been able to find one photo online or any reference to the Northern Ricks so I am guessing that they didn't make very many of them. From what I am able to determine, they are identical to the Ibanez bolt on neck Ricks from the late 70's. I think every Canadian should own at least one Northern...lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's a very cool discovery.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I've done quite a bit of work on it since I got it. The previous owner glued the neck in at some point and I couldn't get the action down to where I like it so I had my luthier brother steam the neck off and rebuild the heel (it broke in two as it was very thin) and we milled an angle on the heel so that we wouldn't have to shim it. We then poured epoxy into the pocket and re-milled it to get a nice tight fit. The neck now fits well and gives me plenty of adjustment for height and is stronger. I also made a pickup bezel for the bridge pickup. Its all back together and plays beautifully now. At some point I will replace the pots as they are all 500k linear pots and 3/4 of the rotation does nothing and then the last 1/4 gives you full volume or tone.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Brett Pearson said:


> Is it a Northern? I have not been able to find one photo online or any reference to the Northern Ricks so I am guessing that they didn't make very many of them. From what I am able to determine, they are identical to the Ibanez bolt on neck Ricks from the late 70's. I think every Canadian should own at least one Northern...lol


Yes it's a northern. It's at hands on music in bowmanville, call and talk to Dan h e had some info on this one.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Shooter, thanks for the info. I just talked to Dan at Hands on Music and he was very helpful with confirming some things regarding the bass. He has had two of these in his shop (including the white one he has now) and they are the only ones he has ever seen. He agreed they are a rare find and the one he has now has had the neck glued on as mine had. If I am ever out that way I will definitely stop in. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

Shooter177 said:


> There is a twin to that one in a shop in bowmanville! I don't play bass but have always wanted this one for some reason!





Shooter177 said:


> Yes it's a northern. It's at hands on music in bowmanville, call and talk to Dan h e had some info on this one.


I may have to take a drive out to Bowmanville.
If it looks as good as Brett's, I may be tempted.
@Shooter177, do you happen to know what they're asking for it?


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

laristotle said:


> do you happen to know what they're asking for it?


Dan told me that the Northern he has in the shop is white and they are asking $399 for it. The price reflects the fact that it will need work because as I mentioned in my previous post, someone glued in the neck and the bridge is set as low as it goes. He said that the neck will need to be removed and then shimmed. This is what I had to do with mine. But, if it is all original and not too beat up, I think its worth the investment seeing as they are so rare. I'm sure if you called him he would send you pictures.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I forgot to add that I was tinkering with it today and added a mini switch to switch the bridge pickup capacitor in and out of the circuit like the modern Ricks to give the bridge pickup more bass and ooomph. I used the empty jack hole where someone had removed the stereo jack for the Rickosound. An odd place for a switch but I didn't want to drill any holes in the pickguard. A push pull pot would be preferable but there isn't enough depth in the rout for a normal push pull pot. I believe Rickenbacker had a special one made that fits the routs in their basses. Either way the effect is quite noticeable as it goes from ricky treble tone into the realm of deeper tones like a p-bass. More tones = more fun!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the neck pocket. Just curious what it looks like.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Here are some pics of the neck just after it was steamed out and the rebuilt heel. Notice how little wood there is where the neck pickup sits.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

Ooh. Ouch!
Thanks for posting. That'll save me trip out to Bowmanville.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes, its a daunting job to be sure. I personally feel it was well worth the effort but if you don't have access to the tools for such a job it is probably better to pass on it. A shame really as they are special and I hate to think that they won't get played, but at least I was able to save this one.


----------

